# More bunnies



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Slipped out for a slow quiet stalk along the snow drift filled spruce/wild rose/autumn olive hedgerow on my property this morning right at daylight. In just a little over a half hour I managed two rabbits with .32 cal lead and my little Osage Chalice. First one was sitting tight and got a perfect head shot from about 15 feet. Second one was about 15 yards. Took him at the base of the head/neck and gave him another cou de grace from about 6 feet while he was bouncin about. Missed another one in between them two, but that one may have ended up being the second kill, not for sure on that?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Awesome shootn buddy! Man you guys got some good lookin rabits up there! Ours are all wiped out by coyotes before fall. Man those look tasty. Enjoy!


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Thanks, they were both very healthy, they eat well here in big agriculture land. There is a local group of guys that spend a lot of time and energy running them filthy yotes with hounds. I have them to thank for not may yodel dogs in this area. Hardest thing about my place is that it is full of holes/burrows so one has to time their stalking adventures just right with the weather conditions. I actually have too many rabbits on my acreage, but most of them are underground come daylight.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Wicked stuff! Great looking bunnies they look fit for a king, very nice frame also!

Good shooting and nice write up, I enjoyed that thoroughly! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

Thank You............ they are currently chillin out in the fridge for a 24 hr soak in garlic/lemon juice/rosemary/olive oil. Tomorrow they will be baked with a little butter, sour cream and chives on top................mmmm lunch.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> Thank You............ they are currently chillin out in the fridge for a 24 hr soak in garlic/lemon juice/rosemary/olive oil. Tomorrow they will be baked with a little butter, sour cream and chives on top................mmmm lunch.


My goodness that sounds unlawfully good!

Please posts pics and a write up it would be greatly appreciated, good for you also for shooting and eating wild game. In this all-too-techy world we live in we need as many like yourself as we can find! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You............ they are currently chillin out in the fridge for a 24 hr soak in garlic/lemon juice/rosemary/olive oil. Tomorrow they will be baked with a little butter, sour cream and chives on top................mmmm lunch.
> ...


Most the meat we eat is self harvested. It is just they way I was raised. Never really think too much about it. Fill the freezer in the fall/winter....bovine flesh and foam meat trays are for those that can't hunt. :lol: Most of our meat comes "packaged" similar to this:


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > chuckduster01 said:
> ...


Love it man, you are truly blessed! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Great shooting! I just have to ask, what are those green things in your truck bed?


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

MIsling said:


> Great shooting! I just have to ask, what are those green things in your truck bed?


Thanks. Them are Osage Orange fruits. They were allowed to break down in moist sand that winter and the resulting mash/mush was planted in sand filled furrows the following spring on my hunting property. They are now prickly little osage orange trees about 6-10 foot tall. I'll likely never see it, but someday they will be osage orange fencerows for the squirrels to eat seeds from and someone else to harvest overgrown forks out of. They just happened to be in the back of the truck the day I killed that buck cause I harvested them on the way home from work the day previous. Michigan does not have many osage trees I aimed to change that on my acreage at least.


----------



## MIsling (Sep 7, 2017)

Awesome! Future generations will gain much from your efforts.

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Indeed I am. I have killed deer off the deck in my underwear. :naughty:


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

BushpotChef said:


> chuckduster01 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank You............ they are currently chillin out in the fridge for a 24 hr soak in garlic/lemon juice/rosemary/olive oil. Tomorrow they will be baked with a little butter, sour cream and chives on top................mmmm lunch.
> ...


Sorry, I forgot to take pictures of the finished product until after it was eaten and you do not want pics of what became of it eventually. I did get you a pic of the meat while marinating though. :lol:

I just marinated it in a couple big pinches each of the spices shown, along with lemon juice, olive oil, and some dried orange zest (that's what's in the little jar) I save all my orange zest and dry it on a paper plate before I peel the orange. It is a really good "spice" for chicken, rabbit, stir frys, etc so I make my own instead of wasting it everytime I peel an orange. The rabbit was baked for about 2 hours or a touch more at 350 on a bed of butter with some chicken broth in the pan. I basted and turned the meat with chicken broth several times while baking, then about 20 minutes before it was done I liberally coated everything with sour cream. I hit it with a little bit more sour cream and diced chives at serving. It was super yummy, sorry again about the lack of final pics, I simply forgot to take the pic you requested.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > chuckduster01 said:
> ...


Not sure how I missed this reply but ha is for sharing that sounds delicious, & also straightforward! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## mostho (Mar 28, 2017)

chuckduster01 said:


> Thank You............ they are currently chillin out in the fridge for a 24 hr soak in garlic/lemon juice/rosemary/olive oil. Tomorrow they will be baked with a little butter, sour cream and chives on top................mmmm lunch.


yummy catch


----------

